# Patio Retaining Wall Help



## uptickk (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello All!

I am undertaking my first DIY paver patio and need some thoughts on the retaining wall/step. As you can see from the picture my yard slopes from the top left of the picture to the bottom right. The string line itself shows a 10'' drop. The plan is to make all 8 stakes one level with appropriate drainage slope. What I am having trouble visualizing is the how to create a low retaining wall where the 3 hydrangeas are planted and around the bottom right porch post. I was hoping to not have to eat into the backyard entrance by having the wall include that post so the only other option is to stop right before the post.

Edit: My primary question is... what is the best way to construct the retaining wall that will run the length of the porch? The other sides will be "easier" as I have space to dig, fill and compact.

My initial thought was to use concrete blocks but the footers for the existing three posts would leave gaps which could allow material to wash out. Is it acceptable to use pressure treated ground contact wood across the posts and then backfill that? I want this to last a while so don't love the idea of using wood but from what I see ground contact wood resists rot for quite a while.

Don't mind the terrible grass! I have used this forum to help start getting that in better shape as well!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If I understand your question right, I would use a hand tamper to compact the base in that area.

I have one made from cast iron; I believe it weighs eight (or ten?) pounds, with hickory handle.

You can get them at Lowe's or Home Depot, or other hardware suppliers....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Linky:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-8-in-x-8-in-Tampers/1000377393


----------



## uptickk (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you for the reply FlowRider. I need to provide some clarification as I am realizing my question was not very pointed. My primary question is... what is the best way to construct the retaining wall that will run the length of the porch? The other sides will be "easier" as I have space to dig, fill and compact.

My initial thought was to use concrete blocks but the footers for the existing three posts would leave gaps which could allow material to wash out. Is it acceptable to use pressure treated ground contact wood across the posts and then backfill that? I want this to last a while so don't love the idea of using wood but from what I see ground contact wood lasts for quite a while.

I will edit my original post to include the above.

Thanks again!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have built many 6"x6" ground contact rated pressure treated timber retaining walls in my lifetime.

This video will show you how to build one (including the hand tamper, no less) for your project.

I have used creosote railroad cross ties to do the same thing, but those are getting hard to find.

Use 3/4" crushed granite to ensure the water can drain out, so the wood will not rot out over time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaMPqKp6yvk


----------



## uptickk (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you Flowrider, this is very helpful.


----------

